# Pressure in jars and traveling



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought some jars and as I was driving home through some hills I heard them popping. The highest elevation, I believe, is about 1009 ft. My family and I are canning a lot right now and plan on taking all the food with us when we move to a new state. The jars popping when I took them home made me wonder if I need to worry about the state of my canned food when we travel with them. Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with something like this?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you can foods in these jars? And they popped off? I have never heard of properly canned food popping the tops just from traveling. To solve the problem, when you can, just can for the higher altitude.
If they pop, then the food is no good, so toss it and wash the jars in a mild bleach solution.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

No, they were brand new jars. You know how they have the lids and bands on them when you buy them. Those were popping as we drove home through some hills.

That's a really good suggestion, Mekasmom. Thank you. But, what about the hundred or so jars I've already done? I'm worried those will burst or something.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

My new unused jars will ping just sitting in my kitchen. 
I took some jelly and pickles from VA to LA. I kept them next to me on the front seat so I would hear them ping if they did going over the mountains but they never did.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> To solve the problem, when you can, just can for the higher altitude.


??? 

Canning for higher altitude has nothing to do with pulling a higher vacuum, it is due to the fact that water boils at a lower temperature and requires higher pressure to assure you're getting the proper temperature in the jars.

Theortically, if you could get a glass of water high enough, it would "boil" at room temperature.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I moved my jars, filled and empty, 400 miles without a problem.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I had some jars do the same thing after I bought them, I think it was change in temperature. I wouldn't worry about properly canned food.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of your responses. I would hate for all my hard work to be wasted. My husband is more worried about the jars bursting.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've haul canned goods from SD to GA. during this route we've gone from as low as 300ft above see level to as high 1900. No problem what so ever with the seal on the jars as the vacume created in canning is so much greater than the little bit of fluctuation due to altitude. I've also shipped jars to NV, and they showed up just fine too, and they went over the Rockies. 

It's normal for unsealed jars to ping just from having the rings on tight from the mfg, but it is in no way creating a hard vacuum seal, just enough to cause the lid to bounce up and down. I have that happen if I leave new jars sitting in the sun.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought several cases of Ball jars. On the way home in my truck they pinged and popped some. I'm in Georgia


----------

